# My first Zombie Crawl!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

First off, if this isn't the section for this post move it, I wasn't sure as it isn't a event announcement, but kind of a personal recap...lol

Anyway, I got myself, my wife, and her friend into the first every Eureka Springs Zombie Invasion! Parade and Crawl. You all likely know of Eureka Springs Arkansas, as one of the creepier episodes of SI-FI's "Ghost Hunters" was there at the historic Crescent Hotel. ( I live only 20 min for there)

This was the first thing like this ever to hit our area. (its pretty backward when it comes to this kind of stuff) I have to say WOW! it was a ton of fun. I only learned of it last minute, so had to really just rush and throw something together. I have big plans though for nest year. Here is a little movie I put together of the pre parade gathering and start of the show. It was a blast! Also, You can see their Facebook page here.





Also, almost forgot to mention, that aside form the crawl, they also put on a Zombie Invasion Art Show, it which I scrambled to enter my undead cat bat, my 'elite' ground breaker, and one of my other ground breakers. Dude said that people loved them. XD


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks like more fun than a barrel of Zombies! And the weather looks like it was good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks like you all had such a good time! Awesome make up on those folks!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was wicked. We totally had a blast. Everything I but together was last minute, as I didn't even know about this ahead of time. As far as costuming goes, I'm going all out for next year.  Weather could not have been better. Due to a high pressure area over our area, we felt no effects of Sandy despite how near it was. 

The art show was a success too from what I hear. I have found munches of photos on Facebook now of folks posing with my groundbreakers..lol Talked to the guy that but it on yesterday. Said that he hopes to do it even bigger next year, and that a fellow wanted to but together a haunted house to tie in with it, said they'd like some of my zombies.  So we can see if that pans out. Either way, it was a ton of fun. XD


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It seriously depresses me when I see a dude who can belly dance better than I can:googly:

For a first year event, this was impressive. The makeup and costuming were topnotch, and it appears the turnout was decent as well.

Love the hearse with big pointy teeth:jol:.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Rox, you didn't know the belly dancing dude was Sytnathotep? Lol. Looks like it was a blast. Where does everyone walk to?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks like it was a lot of fun. I LOVE the balloon man. It almost make me wish for a zombie invasion here. Almost.


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes sir .... I like it!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> It seriously depresses me when I see a dude who can belly dance better than I can:googly:
> 
> For a first year event, this was impressive. The makeup and costuming were topnotch, and it appears the turnout was decent as well.
> 
> Love the hearse with big pointy teeth:jol:.


That guy for me was the most unsettling part of the whole parade! he's is like a car accident, you don't really wanna watch, but you can't look away. And the shiny belt didn't help either..lol

Lord H, sorry, that wasn't me, I only perform in private! :googly:

The march started up by the library, and went down to the Basin Park Hotel, about one half mile. That plus the uphill march back to the car, we were tired! lol


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Sytnathotep said:


> That guy for me was the most unsettling part of the whole parade! he's is like a car accident, you don't really wanna watch, but you can't look away. And the shiny belt didn't help either..lol
> 
> Lord H, sorry, that wasn't me, I only perform in private! :googly:


LOL I was only kidding and I sure don't want to see that - best kept in private haha 

That belly dancing dude was like the sparkly vampire of the zombies...... ugh


----------

